# 10 days old



## evander (Jun 30, 2013)

Sophie's babies are now 10 days old. 

She originally had 6, sadly 4 passed away.

She was only 8 weeks old when they were born and it was an accidental litter, so I think she was just too young.

The remaining 2 are so cute!!!

I think I can see nipples on the one with the spot near her ear - but none on the one with the eye spot.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Lesti (Jun 25, 2013)

Oh so cuuuute! And poor mama. She was way too young... Sorry to hear about the babies you lost.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

Awe their so cute I think the one with the spot near her? Ear is going to be a unique mark 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RattieLover1331 (May 21, 2013)

Aww sooooo cute!

What are the genders?


----------



## Minky (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm curious to know if these grow up to be normal sized rats, or if they'll be small because their mother was young.


----------



## Lesti (Jun 25, 2013)

I think they'll probably be normal sized rats... The mother was normal, right? Just young. And the daddy was probably also normal.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

In the weather we’ve been having recently its probably that the babies simply overheated and mum being young didn’t realise or understand how to regulate there temperature that well. Its one of the more common causes of loosing babies so young, especially if the nest is in an igloo or similar.

If the babies and mum get pleanty of nutrition in there new home they should grow up to be normal sized rats, they may do it a little slower than a more normal litter though as nutrition during pregnancy can impact there growth speed and a growing mum needs more than an adult mum. I’d expect mum herself to be generally on the smaller and slower growing side though, as she’s had extra demand on her system when she was at a pretty critical stage of development. If the babies are doing well, nice and chunky and are very confident at the age you split the sexes then you may want to take mum away from the does too and move her in to her group a bit early. It will give her a bit more time to be a kitten herself rather than being a mum too. She can pop in and visit her babies for a week or so (though boy visits will have to stop around the 6 week mark), I find around once or twice a day makes a big difference.

They do look very sweet little babies, do you know how many boys and girls you have yet?


----------



## evander (Jun 30, 2013)

They are adorable, thank you for all your kind comments!

I am 90% sure the one with the spot near the ear is a girl and the one with the eye spot is a boy.

I am really, really sad they are different genders, my sister was going to take both if they were the same - but now I just don't know what the heck to do!!

Sophie, the mom, and her sister were # 8 & 9 for my mischief of girls and I promised my DH I was done.

Hopefully we will figure out a solution in the next few weeks as they grow.


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

is there anymore pictures of them now that they are older? I would love to see what they look like now


----------



## evander (Jun 30, 2013)

I will post a few more pictures a little later - they have changed so much in just a couple of days!


----------



## evander (Jun 30, 2013)

This might be my favorite ratty picture!!


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

Awww that is so cute that one with the black spot on his head is all kinds of adorable.


----------



## Lesti (Jun 25, 2013)

That is so. SO. Cute.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

Awe  they are so cute and I love the first picture 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

